# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  اول طبخه في حياااااتي !!!

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شفت هذه الفكره وعجبتني واخذت منها بعض النقاط ...الفكره اكتير حلوووه ورووعه بس تبي 
تفاعل منكم ..
اخوااااني واخواااتي الاعزاء 
كلنا في الصغر سواء بنوتااات والا اولاد كلنا دخلنا المطبخ واحنا لسه صغنونييييين 
وعشنا تجارب اكيد حلوووه وفيها المضحك وفيها المبكي يعني تجارب اما ان تكون
ناجحه او تكون فاشله ويظل لها طابع خاص لاينسى ابدوتظل اذا تفتكره ترتسم
ع الوجه الحسن ذيك :bigsmile:  الابتسامه الراااائعه ...
المهم كل الاابي اقووووله في هذا الموضوووع عن اول طبخه عملتها في بداية دخولك المطبخ 
1)ماذا طبخت ؟
2)كم كان عمرك  عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟
5)هل انت كنت راضي على ما عملته ؟
6)هل كررت الطبخه ذاتها مره ثانيه؟
7)ما هو شعورك عند اول تجربه لك بالمطبخ؟
امانه لااحد يقوول مافيه كل واحد اكيد دخل واله تجربه حتى لو بيض محروووق هههههه
اتمنى الاقي تفاعل معااااي ..
تقبلووووا تحيااااتي فـــــــــرح

----------


## زهور الامل

1)ماذا طبخت ؟
بيض مقلي بالجبن
2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
تسع سنوات
3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
نعم ناجحه ههه بيض 
4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟
ابوي ايوه كذا البنوتاات الحلوين يتعلمون الطبخ من صغرهم 
بس امي اشويه كانت خايفه علي اني اسوي البلاوي واحرق نفسي  :wacko: والبيت هههه
5)هل انت كنت راضي على ما عملته ؟
كل الرضا 
6)هل كررت الطبخه ذاتها مره ثانيه؟
نعم واوقات اطينها يعني تحترق خخخخ
7)ما هو شعورك عند اول تجربه لك بالمطبخ؟
كنت سعيده جدا الايسمعني يقول امسويه كبسه هههههه
امانه لااحد يقوول مافيه كل واحد اكيد دخل واله تجربه حتى لو بيض محروووق هههههه
هاااا فرووح ليكون تعنيني اعترفي خخخخ :wink: 
تسلم ايدينك يالغلافـــرووحه
وياحبك حق الفضايح والتشمت 
بنتظااار اشهى الموكولات 
غـــــفران

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياهلا فيكمـ
موووضوووع يهبل
باجاوب بعدين اشووف اجوبتش زي؟
ههههههه
تفضلي
1)ماذا طبخت ؟
بيض مسلوق  :embarrest: 
2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
9 سنوات
هههههههههه الايشوف مسووية بروستد
3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
هههههههههه كانت فاااشله من الدرجة الاولى 
كنت افتكر اذا خلص الماي الافي القدر يعنو استوا وماارح الا البيضه كلها متكسرة وراايحة فيها وسوداء والقدر اسووود حدة والحاله حاله هههههههه :embarrest: 
4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟
 :embarrest:  :embarrest: لا الله يسلمج
هذي الطبخات ماسوويها الافي نصوص اليالي 
بلحاالي <<<<مجرمة 
عشاان اذا صار شي منه منه مانرووح فيها 
هههههههههههه
ماحد يدري الا اني واختي الااصغر مني 
عشاان اذا قعد احد تعطي تنبيهات هههههه
بس المرة الثااانية 
استاانست ماما واااااااااااااجد يوم شافتني اطبخ 

5)هل انت كنت راضي على ما عملته ؟
تماااااااااام الرضا 
تدروى ليش
لاني طلعت بطله قدام اختي الصغيرة  :rolleyes: 
شغلت الفرن قدااااامها  :cool: 
لا وبعد بعدين غسلت القدر ولكانه شي صااار :cool: 
بطله والله كفوووووووو
6)هل كررت الطبخه ذاتها مره ثانيه؟
اكيييييييييييييييد 
بس بعد ماشفت كيف يسووها عدل واخذت اساله منه ومنه 
وزبطت وياااااااااايوقدام امي عشان اتعلم عدل 
 وبالهناء والشفاء  :bigsmile: 
7)ما هو شعورك عند اول تجربه لك بالمطبخ؟
مستاااانسة واااجد 
خايفة احد يقعد :huh: 
ههههههههههههه
كنت مستاااااااااااااانة واجد اول ماخلصت رغم انها محترقه :sad2: 
بس اهم شي سووويت الا في بالي :bigsmile: 
ووطبخت هههههههه
امانه لااحد يقوول مافيه كل واحد اكيد دخل واله تجربه حتى لو بيض محروووق هههههه
وشو قصدج  :evil: 
ههههههههههههههههههه
اي بيض محروووق ومخفي بعد 
ههههههههههههههه
مشكووورة فرووحة على الاسئلة الحلوة 
دكرتيني بتجاربي وفعاايل
ننتظر اجابتج
تحياتي
ريحانوو

----------


## حزن العمر

1)ماذا طبخت ؟
أكيد اول تجربة للبنات البيض والشاي بس اني
أعتبر طبختي الأولى البيتزا له  :embarrest:  << البنت مادخلت المطبخ الا توها
يعني يوم اني اصغيرة مااتذكر اني دخلت وادا دخلت اسوي
فوضى وبعدين امي اتقولي اطلعي بس لو بجي اطبخ اكيد بعرف  :wink: 
2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
كم عمري العام الماضي بديت فعلا ادخل المطبخ
بشكل جدي وتعلمت اسوي اشياء كثيرة (( البيتزا 
الباستا - حلويات - وعصائر يعني فعلا ضبط هالامور الحين ))
3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
ايه ناجحة  :wink:  ماخذتنها من النت وطبقتها لوحدي والحمدالله
كانت تمام ضبطتها يعني (( البيتزا ))
4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟
يعني ماماتي فرحت بنتها تعلمت الطبخ وابوي واخواني
مدحوا فيني  :embarrest: 
5)هل انت كنت راضي على ما عملته ؟
ايه نعم راضية كل الرضا
6)هل كررت الطبخه ذاتها مره ثانيه؟
شوفي سالفة المطبخ هذي مزاج في بالي 
يعني ساعات مالي خلق ادخل بحكم الوالدة
هي اللي تطبخ وعندها خدامه اتساعدها فلو
دخلت بتقولي اطلعي  :sad2:  وساعات اعند وادخل
ادا جاي في بالي اطبخ وكثير من المرات طلبوا
مني اعيدها ومالي خلق اسوي أقول لهم خلوهم
لشهر رمضان المبارك اسوي لكم ،،
7)ما هو شعورك عند اول تجربه لك بالمطبخ؟
شعور جميل جدا بصراحة واتحسين انش انجزتين
شيء مهم خخخخخ  :bigsmile:  

**********************
تسلمين فرووحة على الاسئلة
والله يعطيك العافية شكرا لك
بانتظار اتجاوبينا على اسئلتك انتين بعد 

تحيتي العطرة لك
حزن العمر

----------


## فرح

> 1)ماذا طبخت ؟
> 
> بيض مقلي بالجبن
> 2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
> تسع سنوات
> 3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
> نعم ناجحه ههه بيض 
> 4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟
> ابوي ايوه كذا البنوتاات الحلوين يتعلمون الطبخ من صغرهم 
> ...



يسلم قلبك_ يالغلا_ غـــفووره 
ع حظوورك الراائع 
انشاء الله تسوين كبسه  :toung: هههههههه
بجد اموووت ع الفضايح :embarrest:  الحلووه 
يعطيك العاافيه لاحرمنا تواااصلك 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا بيش خيتي ام الحمزه
الله يقطع شيطانش 
بتطلعي الفضايح 
بس ما عليه تموني وحااااااااااضرين   

1)ماذا طبخت ؟
 سويت اليهم قيمات في شهر رمضان 

2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
 حوالي ال11 سنه
3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
 أفا على غيرش ناجحه بكل المقاييس 
قيماااااااااااااااااااااااااااات بالشيره بعد وشوي منها بالدبس

4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟
  الوالد والوالده ولإخوان استانسوا 
والى يومش لازم في كل شهر رمضان اسوي ولو مره وحده
اليهم قيمات .......وقمت اتفنن فيها بعد 
إشي بالجبن ...إشي بالمكسرات .....إشي بجوز الهند 

5)هل انت كنت راضي على ما عملته ؟
  تمام الرضا ، تدري ليش 
لأني حسيت اني ساعدت الوالده بالمطبخ 
والى الحين اساعدها واساعد المدام لأن في هذا اجر من عند
رب العالمين ورضا للوالدين

6)هل كررت الطبخه ذاتها مره ثانيه؟
  أكيييييييييييييييييييد

7)ما هو شعورك عند اول تجربه لك بالمطبخ؟
  ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
كأن الواحد .............ولا ما باقول 
الله يقطع شيطانش 

امانه لااحد يقوول مافيه كل واحد اكيد دخل واله تجربه حتى لو بيض محروووق هههههه
 يالله يا شباب وصبايا لا تستحوا 
ما فيها شي 
--واحد من الشباب في الجامعة كان يبغى يسوي الينا معكرونه 
غلى المعكرونه في الماي وقام يفتح في الصلصه ويحطها ويا الماي والمعكرونه 
وهو مستغرب ليش ما يصبغ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طلعت انا بالصدفه وشفته بعد خراب مالطا 
حط يمكن 12 علبة صلصه 
وكان يووووووووووم خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
حكمنا عليه انه يسوي الينا الشاي لمدة شهر كامل 

اتمنى الاقي تفاعل معااااي ..

 تفاعل كيميائي هههههههههه

تحياتي خيتي أم الحمزه على الفكره الجنااااااااااااان

----------


## فرح

> ياهلا فيكمـ
> موووضوووع يهبل
> باجاوب بعدين اشووف اجوبتش زي؟
> ههههههه
> تفضلي
> 1)ماذا طبخت ؟
> بيض مسلوق 
> 2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
> 9 سنوات
> ...



هههههه يعني بشوووره تسويها في انصاص الليالي اذا
هدات العيووون ههههههه ياعيني ع الذكاء  :wink: 
وبعد بيض محترق هههه  :bigsmile: بجد بمووت ضحك وعامله شاطره قدام اختك خخخ
بس اهم شيء انك عرفتي بعدين وماتركتي 
تسلمي _رياحينوو_
الاحلى تواااجدك الغاالي دااائما
لاحرمنا من تواااصلك المتألق
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

> 1)ماذا طبخت ؟
> 
> أكيد اول تجربة للبنات البيض والشاي بس اني
> أعتبر طبختي الأولى البيتزا له  << البنت مادخلت المطبخ الا توها
> يعني يوم اني اصغيرة مااتذكر اني دخلت وادا دخلت اسوي
> فوضى وبعدين امي اتقولي اطلعي بس لو بجي اطبخ اكيد بعرف 
> 2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
> كم عمري العام الماضي بديت فعلا ادخل المطبخ
> بشكل جدي وتعلمت اسوي اشياء كثيرة (( البيتزا 
> ...



هاااا حبيبتي _حزن العمر_ مزاااجيه بعد البنت 
بجد ضحكت  :deh: عليك خليها لشهر رمضان ههههههههه
وفي رمضان خلها في  :wacko: العيد خخخخخخ
يسلم قلبك يالغلانورتي صفحتي بنور توااااجدك الغاالي 
اكيد لازم انطلع الفضايح هههه
بس لما اشوف تفاعل معاي بالموضوع اول 
يعطيك العافيه دووووم التواااصل انشاء الله
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## فرح

> هلا بيش خيتي ام الحمزه
> 
> الله يقطع شيطانش 
> بتطلعي الفضايح 
> بس ما عليه تموني وحااااااااااضرين  
> 1)ماذا طبخت ؟
> سويت اليهم قيمات في شهر رمضان  
> 2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
> حوالي ال11 سنه
> ...



يعني اول طبخه لك خيوو قيمااات ههههه
بموووت ضحك ع رفيقك 12 صلصل ههههههههههه
يامسكين تلاقيه مادخل المطبخ الاذاك اليوم 
لكن حصل له عقاااب شهر الشاي عليه هههه
مشكووور اخووي _ابو زيــــــن_
ع حظووورك الطيب دااائما 
لاحرمنا تواااصلك المتألق
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ملكة سبأ

ياسلام على أفكارك الجهنميه فرووحه 
1)ماذا طبخت ؟
أكيد بيض وبطاطس لكن أول طبخه معتبره ( كبسه )
2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
11 سنه
3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
طبعا ناجحه وميه ميه مثل ماقلت  كبسه
4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟
يعني شقول كل اللي شم ريحتها من قبل ما تخلص الطبخه يتمنو يأكلو منها ههههههههه
ترى هالبنت من يومها فنانة طبخ . من جد والله تدري ليش كنت راضيه عن الطبخه ونجحت معاي  تعلمناها قبل بيوم في المدرسه فا عجبتني  دخلت يوم ثاني المطبخ وحضرتها  ياااااااا عيني عليي أني 
5)هل انت كنت راضي على ما عملته ؟
كل الرضا 
6)هل كررت الطبخه ذاتها مره ثانيه؟
يوووووه لاتعدي كررتها ثاني وثالث ورابع 
7)ما هو شعورك عند اول تجربه لك بالمطبخ؟
شعوري مثل أي مواطن سعودي هههههههههه أشعر بالفخر والإعتزاز
امانه لااحد يقوول مافيه كل واحد اكيد دخل واله تجربه حتى لو بيض محروووق هههههه
أمنتينا وللأمانه أقول لك والله ماحرق بيض والحمد لله 
يعطيك العافيه فروحه دوم جيبي لنا مثل هالموضوع

----------


## ضوى

1)ماذا طبخت ؟ 
أرز أبيض  :sad2: 
2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
كنت في السابعة عشر (توني مخطوبة) :wavetowel2: 
3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
نوعاً ما باشراف الوالدة العزيزة :rolleyes: 
4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟
أبوي ذويق بالذات الأكل لايرضيه شيء بسهولة  أما أمي كانت تشجعني :bigsmile: 
5)هل انت كنت راضي على ما عملته ؟
نعم :embarrest: 
6)هل كررت الطبخه ذاتها مره ثانيه؟
نعم :wink: 
7)ما هو شعورك عند اول تجربه لك بالمطبخ؟
كنت مستغربة اشلون هذا الرز الجاف يصبح ليناً!!!!!!!! :huh:

----------


## فرح

> ياسلام على أفكارك الجهنميه فرووحه 
> 1)ماذا طبخت ؟
> أكيد بيض وبطاطس لكن أول طبخه معتبره ( كبسه )
> 2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
> 11 سنه
> 3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
> طبعا ناجحه وميه ميه مثل ماقلت كبسه
> 4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟
> يعني شقول كل اللي شم ريحتها من قبل ما تخلص الطبخه يتمنو يأكلو منها ههههههههه
> ...



حلووو مــــلوووكه سويتن  :wink: كبسه هههههه احسن مني :embarrest:  خخخخخ
بكل اعتزااااز ملووك وانا اشهد انك فنااانة طبيخ 
مشكوووره حبيتي يعطيك العاافيه
لاحرمنا تواااصلك المتألق دااائما 
دمت برعاية الرحمن

----------


## فرح

> 1)ماذا طبخت ؟ 
> أرز أبيض 
> 2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
> كنت في السابعة عشر (توني مخطوبة)
> 3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
> نوعاً ما باشراف الوالدة العزيزة
> 4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟
> أبوي ذويق بالذات الأكل لايرضيه شيء بسهولة أما أمي كانت تشجعني
> 5)هل انت كنت راضي على ما عملته ؟
> ...



زين  انك تتعلمين اشوي اشوي 
حتى تعرفين ترا الطبخ واايد :wink:  سهل وبسيط 
مشكوووره حبيبتي ضوى
ع حظووورك الطيب لاحرمنا تواااصلك 
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## وعود

1)ماذا طبخت ؟
حلى المارس
2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
17
3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
نوعا ما فاشلة ،، حلى المارس
4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟
خخ بالضحك لأن البيض فيها و ريحتها زفرة 
5)هل انت كنت راضي على ما عملته ؟
لالا
6)هل كررت الطبخه ذاتها مره ثانيه؟
لالا
7)ما هو شعورك عند اول تجربه لك بالمطبخ؟
ندمت على أني دخلت المطبخ لأن ما ظل شيء في الدولاب إلا طلعته وظليت في المطبخ أكثر من 3 ساعات أرتب ..
مشكورة فروح على الفضايح ننتظر أجوبتكِ على الأسئلة يعطيكِ العافية ..

----------


## وعود

1)ماذا طبخت ؟
حلى المارس
2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
17
3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
نوعا ما فاشلة ،، حلى المارس
4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟
خخ بالضحك لأن البيض فيها و ريحتها زفرة 
5)هل انت كنت راضي على ما عملته ؟
لالا
6)هل كررت الطبخه ذاتها مره ثانيه؟
لالا
7)ما هو شعورك عند اول تجربه لك بالمطبخ؟
ندمت على أني دخلت المطبخ لأن ما ظل شيء في الدولاب إلا طلعته وظليت في المطبخ أكثر من 3 ساعات أرتب ..
مشكورة فروح على الفضايح ننتظر أجوبتكِ على الأسئلة يعطيكِ العافية ..

----------


## همسات وله

1)ماذا طبخت ؟
سويت حليب ابيض 
2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
9سنوات
3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
كانت فاشله بكل معنى الكلمه 
كان المفروض احط سكر في الحليب 
حطيت ملح  
4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟
من ماحسن الصدف كانت الوالده مو في البيت  
5)هل انت كنت راضي على ما عملته ؟
ابد مو راضيه ما طلعت عدل
6)هل كررت الطبخه ذاتها مره ثانيه؟
كررتهااااا مراااات ونجحت 
7)ما هو شعورك عند اول تجربه لك بالمطبخ؟
انصدمت لاني كنت افتكر ان الطبخ شي سهل
طلع يحتاااااج الى مهارااات وخبرااات  
كل الشكر لكي خيتي فروووووحه عالفكره الروعه 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
تحياااااااتي وتمنيااااااتي لك بكل التوفيق 
خيتك 
همساااااات وله :rolleyes:

----------


## فرح

> 1)ماذا طبخت ؟
> حلى المارس
> 2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
> 17
> 3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
> نوعا ما فاشلة ،، حلى المارس
> 4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟
> خخ بالضحك لأن البيض فيها و ريحتها زفرة 
> 5)هل انت كنت راضي على ما عملته ؟
> ...



يااحبي للفضااايح 
طلع ريحتهاا بيض هههههههههه بس عااادي حبيبتي وعــــووود
تفشل معك مره بس موكل المراات  :wacko: والمطبخ حلوو بتجااارب هههههه
وبس بجد حلووو منك  انك تسوين حلى ..
مشكوووره يالغلاوعــــــود
ع حظووورك الطيب يعطيك العااافيه 
لاحرمنا تواااصلك الرااائع
دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

> 1)ماذا طبخت ؟
> 
> سويت حليب ابيض 
> 2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
> 9سنوات
> 3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
> كانت فاشله بكل معنى الكلمه 
> كان المفروض احط سكر في الحليب 
> حطيت ملح  
> ...



وااااو حركــــــاااات حبيبتي هــــموووسه صحيه 
طلعت البنت  :wink: من البدايه حليب ..
حليب وماااالح ههههههههه بجد بموووت ضحك 
بس حلوووالتجارب هـــموووس
تسلم لي هالطله الذهبيه 
لاحرمنا من توااااجدك الغاالي
يعطيك العااافيه
دمت بخير

----------


## ملاك الناصره

*السلام عليكم ..اول شي مشكوره اختي فروحه على الفكره الروعه ..وثاني شي مشكوره لأنش خليتيني اضحك شوي ويا ذكريات الطفوله..**1)ماذا طبخت ؟*
*والله ياطويلت العمر سويت كيكة بيت كروكر الجاهزه يعني..*
_2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟_
*كنت في أول ابتدائي يعني تقريبا ست او سبع سنوات..*
_3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟_
_احم احم والله الصراحه من ناحية ناجحه مو ناجحه مره ولا فاشله مره يعني تقريبا عدله بس منسمه يعني ما انتفخت تدري لويش لأني كل شوي اروح افتح الفرن واطل عليها هههههههههه مسكينه مستانسه بعمري والله اول مره اطبخ يحق ليي_
*4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟
لا عاد اقول اول مره اطبخ يعني اكيد بيمدحوا فيني صحيح انها صارت منسمه بس جاملوني قالوا ليي مره حلوه حتى المخابز مايعرفوا يسووا زيها وابوي قاعد يسخر عليي ويقول ليي والله رفعتي راس العايله بطبختش العالميه حتى سعد الدين مايعرف يسوي زيها يقول ليي سوي مره ثانيه صينيات واجد خلينا نوزع على الفريق وهو فاطس من الضحك..*
_5)هل انت كنت راضي على ما عملته ؟_
*الصراحه بالنسبه الى سني الي سويتها فيه اكيد راضيه وكل الرضا بعد اما لو اسويها الحين اكيد* *مابرضى ههههههههه..*
_6)هل كررت الطبخه ذاتها مره ثانيه؟_
*ايه اكيد سويتها احبها اني كل ما اكون جوهعانه وزهقانه اروح اسويها خصوصا ايام الدراسه اذا رجعت واني هلكانه وشوي واموت من الجوع ومافي شي اكله اقوم اسويها بسرعه هي ماتطول ولا تحتاج عنتره خخخخخخخخ..*
_7)ما هو شعورك عند اول تجربه لك بالمطبخ؟
بصراحه كنت مستاسه واجد تقولي كأني شايفه الجنه قدامي وكل شوي افتح الفرن اقول ما استوت هههههههه ..._
_امانه لااحد يقوول مافيه كل واحد اكيد دخل واله تجربه حتى لو بيض محروووق هههههه_
_ايه ولو.. اكيد كل البنوتات دخلوا المطبخ بس الشباب ما اظن كلهم ..اخوي عمره 23 سنه والى الحين لما يبغى شاي اني اسويه اليه مع العلم اني اصغر منه بس ويش نسوي لازم ندلعه ونحترمه يظل اخوي الكبير.._
_اتمنى الاقي تفاعل معااااي .._
_حاضر يا استاذة الكيمياء وعلى العين والراس ياقمر انتي..._
_تقبلي مروري اختي واتمنى اني ماطولت في كلامي ومنت ظيفه لطيفه ظريفه خفيفه نظيفه على صفحتش هههههههه تحياتي ملاكوو_

----------


## فرح

> *السلام عليكم ..اول شي مشكوره اختي فروحه على الفكره الروعه ..وثاني شي مشكوره لأنش خليتيني اضحك شوي ويا ذكريات الطفوله..*
> *1)ماذا طبخت ؟*
> *والله ياطويلت العمر سويت كيكة بيت كروكر الجاهزه يعني..*
> _2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟_
> *كنت في أول ابتدائي يعني تقريبا ست او سبع سنوات..*
> _3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟_
> _احم احم والله الصراحه من ناحية ناجحه مو ناجحه مره ولا فاشله مره يعني تقريبا عدله بس منسمه يعني ما انتفخت تدري لويش لأني كل شوي اروح افتح الفرن واطل عليها هههههههههه مسكينه مستانسه بعمري والله اول مره اطبخ يحق ليي_
> *4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟*
> _لا عاد اقول اول مره اطبخ يعني اكيد بيمدحوا فيني صحيح انها صارت منسمه بس جاملوني قالوا ليي مره حلوه حتى المخابز مايعرفوا يسووا زيها وابوي قاعد يسخر عليي ويقول ليي والله رفعتي راس العايله بطبختش العالميه حتى سعد الدين مايعرف يسوي زيها يقول ليي سوي مره ثانيه صينيات واجد خلينا نوزع على الفريق وهو فاطس من الضحك.._
> ...



هلا بالطباخه الصغنووونه لاوبعد كيكه ياحلاتك 
بس حلوووه وفي سنك انك تسوين وتدخلين مطبخ 
بس ياني بموووت ضحك عليك وعلى تعلايقااات الوالد الله يحفظه لك
كيك وسعد الدين حلوو توزعين فيه :wink:  مجانا ههههه
ليش حبيبتي لولاد مايدخلون المطبخ اكتير اولاد يعرفون يسون الاالبنوتات
مايعرفون يسووونه ..
يسلمووو حبيبتي مــــــلاك 
ع حظووورك وطلتك نورتي صفحتي 
يعطيك العاافيه ولاحرمنا نور تواجدك الطيف 
دمت بخير

----------


## دلع البنات

والله بصراحه نسيت كل شي بس كل اللي اذكره اني لماكنت اصغيره احب البيض واجد مثل باقي الاطفال لذلك كانت اول طبخه البيض ولماكبرت اكثرتولعت بالمكرونه وتميت فتره كل مااسويه احرقه وكل مره امي تعصب علي لين صرت اشطروحده تسوي مكرونه في البيت ههههههههه وتوته توته خلصت الحدوثه هااشرايك يافروحه خليتنانفضح نفسناوياموضوعك الحلوههههههههههههه

----------


## Princess

سلامووو
الناس صيام واني ما دورت اطب هالقسم الا الحين خخخ  :bigsmile: 

)ماذا طبخت ؟
كفتة لحم
2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
خامس ابتدائي
3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
ناجحه .. يؤ اسمها كفتة لحم  :wink: 
4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟
ياعلي  :embarrest:  فرحوا فيني عدل وخصوصا امي ام الحلوين فديتها 
5)هل انت كنت راضي على ما عملته ؟
ايه ههههههه حتى ما اكلت الا قطعه من كثر ما اني فرحانه خليت اخواني ياكلوه  :toung:  بالعافيه عليهم
6)هل كررت الطبخه ذاتها مره ثانيه؟
ايه لليوم خخ اخر مره الأسبوع اللي فات
7)ما هو شعورك عند اول تجربه لك بالمطبخ؟
حسيت روحي فن  :cool: 

يسلموو حبابه فرووح ويعطيش الف عافيه   :bigsmile: 
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## فرح

> والله بصراحه نسيت كل شي بس كل اللي اذكره اني لماكنت اصغيره احب البيض واجد مثل باقي الاطفال لذلك كانت اول طبخه البيض ولماكبرت اكثرتولعت بالمكرونه وتميت فتره كل مااسويه احرقه وكل مره امي تعصب علي لين صرت اشطروحده تسوي مكرونه في البيت ههههههههه وتوته توته خلصت الحدوثه هااشرايك يافروحه خليتنانفضح نفسناوياموضوعك الحلوههههههههههههه



هلا وغلا بااحلى دلع
هاااكم حرقتيه اكيد فيها تعصيبه وهدره 
اكيد تحاااولي تسوينه افضل 
والانسان تعلمه التجاااارب 
بجد حلوو الفضايح الامثل هيك 
يعطيك العااافيه حبيبتي دلع البنات
والاحلى حظووورك الحلووو 
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> سلامووو
> 
> الناس صيام واني ما دورت اطب هالقسم الا الحين خخخ  
> )ماذا طبخت ؟
> كفتة لحم
> 2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
> خامس ابتدائي
> 3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
> ناجحه .. يؤ اسمها كفتة لحم 
> ...



هلا وغلا بالغاااليه امـــــــــــــــــيره
بجد فن كفته وناجحه وااايد حلوووو
ويحق لك تفرحي :wink:  وااااو اكيد فيها ونااااسه من المااااما
يعطيك العااافيه حبيبتي اموووره
ع التوااااجد الراااائع 
دوووم هالطله المشرقه
دمت بحفظ المولى

----------


## الأفضل

1)ماذا طبخت ؟
بكل صراحة جى يوم وشفت البيت فاضي قلت ياولد مالك الا تسوي رز قلت بسوي (شيلة) المهم فرمت الطماطم والبصل والبهارات والملح وفرمت ذاك البطاطس ماشفت الااخواني 3 جاو قالو لوسمحت اخوي احسبنا ونزيد الشيلة بثلاث المهم طلعت الطبخة 100/100 بس حسافة بدون لحم لاني خايف يخترب عليه اللحم .

)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
21 سنة والعمر كله انشاءالله .

3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
ناجحة ولله الحمد وبدرجة جيد جدا لأن حلاها الجمر
اسم الطبخة الكبسة الحساوية 0عيش)

)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟
مع ان والدية ماكلو بس كانو راضين وخصوصا الوالدة لن اذكر قالت لي زين فكيتني عن المطبخ.

5)هل انت كنت راضي على ما عملته ؟
بكل تأكيد كل الرضا لأن في النهاية كلت انا وكلو اخواني مساكين ذاك اليوم مجوعين هههههههههههه
6)هل كررت الطبخه ذاتها مره ثانيه؟
نعم ولكن بكل صراحة لم تنجح كاالتجربة الاولى لأن
فيها مغامرة

7)ما هو شعورك عند اول تجربه لك بالمطبخ؟
بكل صراحة اعشق الطبخ من قبل مغامرتي الاولى

----------


## فرح

> 1)ماذا طبخت ؟
> بكل صراحة جى يوم وشفت البيت فاضي قلت ياولد مالك الا تسوي رز قلت بسوي (شيلة) المهم فرمت الطماطم والبصل والبهارات والملح وفرمت ذاك البطاطس ماشفت الااخواني 3 جاو قالو لوسمحت اخوي احسبنا ونزيد الشيلة بثلاث المهم طلعت الطبخة 100/100 بس حسافة بدون لحم لاني خايف يخترب عليه اللحم .
> 
> )كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
> 21 سنة والعمر كله انشاءالله .
> 
> 3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
> ناجحة ولله الحمد وبدرجة جيد جدا لأن حلاها الجمر
> اسم الطبخة الكبسة الحساوية 0عيش)
> ...



حلووو اخووي الافضل 
طلعت طباخ حتى لو مافيها لحم المهم
 انها نجحت الطبخه وطلعت خوش شيء
يعطيك العااافيه  ع تنويرك صفحتي 
لاحرمنا هالطله البهيه 
موفق

----------


## Sweet Magic

1)ماذا طبخت ؟
أكيد بيض2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
8 سنوات

3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
ناجحة بمعنى النجاح ، بيض مقلي

4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟
الرضا أكيد

5)هل انت كنت راضي على ما عملته ؟
بالطبع 

6)هل كررت الطبخه ذاتها مره ثانيه؟
تقريباً كل أسبوع مرة

7)ما هو شعورك عند اول تجربه لك بالمطبخ؟
 wow صرت كبيرة أعرف أطبخ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*1)ماذا طبخت ؟*
*بطاطس ..بيض مسلوق طبعا تعرفي ليش حطيه في الماي حتى يغلي ..*
*2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟*
*تقريبا في سن 16 او 17 لما اكون جوعانه..*

*3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟*
*ناجحة مايبغى اليها شي**4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟*
*الرضا أكيد من اختي اريحها من العشاء عفوا خيتي لان مامتي متوفيه* 
*ووالدي الله يرحمه فرحان اني طبخت وريحت اختي*

*5)هل انت كنت راضي على ما عملته ؟*
*اي راضيه..الحمدلله*

*6)هل كررت الطبخه ذاتها مره ثانيه؟*
*طبعا ..اسوي دوم وزدت على البطاطس معكرونة الكل يحبه من يدي*

*7)ما هو شعورك عند اول تجربه لك بالمطبخ؟*
*شي حلوو ,,بس ماكنت اعرف اشغل الفرن..*

*تقبلي تحياتي وخفتي عليج بصفحتج عزيزتي فرح ..*

*عالطرح..*

----------


## روائع القصص

بكاكسسس مقلي

2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟

12 سنة تقريبا

3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟

يعني بطاطس مقلي

4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟

ابوي التشجيع طبعا بس امي كان الوضع عادي عندها 


5)هل انت كنت راضي على ما عملته ؟

اي

6)هل كررت الطبخه ذاتها مره ثانيه؟

اي

7)ما هو شعورك عند اول تجربه لك بالمطبخ؟

فرحانة طبعا

----------


## فرح

> *1)ماذا طبخت ؟*
> 
> *بطاطس ..بيض مسلوق طبعا تعرفي ليش حطيه في الماي حتى يغلي ..*
> *2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟*
> *تقريبا في سن 16 او 17 لما اكون جوعانه..* 
> *3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟*
> *ناجحة مايبغى اليها شي*
> *4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟*
> *الرضا أكيد من اختي اريحها من العشاء عفوا خيتي لان مامتي متوفيه* 
> ...



الله ..الله ..
زيييييييين منك شـــــــــذووي 
دخلت المطبخ .. اكيد تخافين من تشغيل الفرن :wink:  هههههه
يللا المهم انها كااانت ناجحه وفرحتي وهااا المعكرووونه 
اذا تسووووينه لازم تورينه وياااه حتى نحكم هههههههه
يعطيك العااافيه حبيبتي شـــــــذووي 
ونشووف طبخاااتك الحلوووه مثلك هوون عدنا 
ورحم الله والديك وكل من مات على ولاية امير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
موفقه انشاء الله

----------


## فرح

> بكاكسسس مقلي
> 
> 2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
> 
> 12 سنة تقريبا
> 
> 3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
> 
> يعني بطاطس مقلي
> ...



هلا والله بطباختنا ..زين بجد شجاعه بطاطس مقلي 
وزيت ...تستاهلي تصفيق :clap:  ع الشجاعه ...
اكيد اذا انسان عمل شي يفرح به وخصوصا 
في سنك ..كنت صغنووونه..
وانشاءالله تطبخين ذيك الكبسااات واهم شي 
عدنا الحلى ههههه :wink: 
مشكوووره عزيزتي روائع القصص
لاحرمنا تواااجدك 
موفقه

----------


## بئر الصمت

1)ماذا طبخت ؟
حلى بيض القضا بس الماما هي اللي قلته في الزيت
2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
10سنوات
3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
نوعا ما ناجحة والكل عجبته مرررررة
4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟
لذييييذة تسلم ايدينك
5)هل انت كنت راضي على ما عملته ؟
اكيييييييد
6)هل كررت الطبخه ذاتها مره ثانيه؟
واااااااااااجد الى خمس سنوات مضت
خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
7)ما هو شعورك عند اول تجربه لك بالمطبخ؟
شعور بالفرح والسعاااادة ولا عاد المطبخ ترسناه ضرس الغزاااال اني وأختي
نكسر ونرمي في الارض  للين حقلنا تهزيء على زبالة المطبخ  من امي الله يحفظها

----------


## فرح

> 1)ماذا طبخت ؟
> حلى بيض القضا بس الماما هي اللي قلته في الزيت
> 2)كم كان عمرك عند دخولك المطبخ اول مره؟
> 10سنوات
> 3)هل كانت الطبخه ناجحه ؟ام فاشله ؟وما اسم الطبخه ؟
> نوعا ما ناجحة والكل عجبته مرررررة
> 4)ماهو رد كلا من الوالدين عليك ؟بالرضا او الغضب؟
> لذييييذة تسلم ايدينك
> 5)هل انت كنت راضي على ما عملته ؟
> ...



حلووو اكتير يابئر الصمت 
حتى لو كانت فيها مساعده عادي 
اهم شيء انك دخلت المطبخ وشفت ان الشغل
فيه روووعه ..بس هيك :wink:  زعلتتوو الماما هههههه
يعطيك العاافيه خيتووو 
وربي يحفظك ويسلمك ...وتصبحي ست بيت 
كامله ..
مشكووره ع حظووورك الطيب 
موفقه

----------


## بئر الصمت

*مشكوووورة غناتي فرح على الاطرااااء*

----------


## فرح

> *مشكوووورة غناتي فرح على الاطرااااء*



يسلم لي هالطله المشرقه 
خيتووو بئر الصمت 
ويعطيك العااافيه 
دوووم تواااصلك الحلوو مثلك 
دمت بخير

----------

